# too much smoke



## bronco

How much smoke is too much smoke..My first batch of ribs turned out great using a combo of apple and hickory chips.  This past weekend I blew it big time (too much smoke)  I used cherry chunks + apple chips which produced a longer lasting smoke.  Seeing I had a lot of ribs ( 10 lbs ) I guess I got carried away feeding the smoker box.  Can anybody give me some advice on how long to keep adding smoke.


----------



## fpnmf

I put "too much smoke" in the handy dandy search tool and came up with lots of info on that topic!!

  Happy reading!!

  Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=too+much+smoke


----------



## alblancher

In my opinion it's hard to get too much smoke.  I own a stick burner and use nothing but wood splits so I guess I get as much smoke as possible.  You need to look at what kind of smoke you had.  If it was clear and blue, where you could barely see it and really just smell it that is called TBS Thin blue smoke.  This is what you want coming out of the chamber vent.  If you had a heavy, thick white smoke you did not get good combustion on the wood and the taste you have is creosote.

Why not start by telling us what kind of smoker you had, how long it was on the smoke and what temps you where using.  We can help you further with that kind of info

Al


----------



## rbranstner

alblancher said:


> In my opinion it's hard to get too much smoke.  I own a stick burner and use nothing but wood splits so I guess I get as much smoke as possible.  You need to look at what kind of smoke you had.  If it was clear and blue, where you could barely see it and really just smell it that is called TBS Thin blue smoke.  This is what you want coming out of the chamber vent.  If you had a heavy, thick white smoke you did not get good combustion on the wood and the taste you have is creosote.
> 
> Why not start by telling us what kind of smoker you had, how long it was on the smoke and what temps you where using.  We can help you further with that kind of info
> 
> Al


What he said. Its not how much smoke but the quality. Thin Blue smoke is the key not thick white stuff. In this case less is more.


----------



## SmokinAl

All of the above! Search box "TBS".


----------



## Bearcarver

This may be just me, but I don't consider anything too smoky, unless creosote is involved.

Creosote would make your tongue and lips burn & tingle, like they are numb. That stuff is bad news.

Bear


----------



## sqwib

bronco said:


> How much smoke is too much smoke..My first batch of ribs turned out great using a combo of apple and hickory chips.  This past weekend I blew it big time (too much smoke)  I used cherry chunks + apple chips which produced a longer lasting smoke.  Seeing I had a lot of ribs ( 10 lbs ) I guess I got carried away feeding the smoker box.  Can anybody give me some advice on how long to keep adding smoke.




That depends, too much white billowing smoke is no good and unhealthy but a steady flow of TBS is a good thing, however there are some folks that like a hint of smoke and there are others that like a heavy smoke.

It seems like you got plenty of good advice, now turn off the computer and go out and smoke something!


----------



## chef willie

All good advice....you'll find the level you like eventually. When I knew little on this I'd add chunks galore that I had soaked. Now, I add 2 small chunks to start, unsoaked, and kinda keep a lazy eye on the TBS outta the stack. When it starts to subside I add another chunk and do this for a few hours since I'm hanging around the smoker anyway.


----------



## bronco

Thanks for all the grear advice.  I was using a verticle propane and keeping the teom around 220.  I tried yhe 3-2-1 method and I guess my biggest mistake was I kept looking for a lot of white smoke.  I kept it smoking all the time except the two hrs the ribs were in foil.  Thanks to you smokers, I know better now.  Will be looking for that TBL.  Let you know how I make out next weekend.   BRONCO


----------



## jirodriguez

A basic rule of thumb is if you smell the flavor wood smoke you are getting it weather you can see it or not. If you are wondering if you need to add more wood just sniff the exhaust vent and see if you still smell hickory or whatever flavor of wood you are using.


----------



## sqwib

TBL what that?

Thin Blue Leotards?

I think you'll be fine if you stay away from that heavy white stuff,

TBS







SPENT WOOD


----------

